# Favorite scary books



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Any one have any favorite scary books?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Brian Keene.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmmmm...

Anything Stephen King wrote when he was drinking and on coke. That would be books all the way from _Carrie _to _Needful Things. IT _is my all-time favorite book by him.

Brian Lumley's _Necroscope/Bloodworld _series. What real vampires should all be like. I HIGHLY recommend these books.

Robert R. McCammon has a half dozen or so great books including, _Usher's Passing _(Great, underrated work that makes like Poe got his story from actual people and events) _Wolf's Hour _(One of the best werewolf novels ever) and _Stinger._

Bentley Little. Nuff said. I doubt there's anyone out there who can top him. He has one or two books that aren't great, but they are very few. The list is very long on what I would recommend by him.

Starting to read Jack Ketcham now. I totally think any real serious reader needs to check out _Red._

If you can find ANY books by Michael Cecilione, simply get them. Worth reading and keeping.

Of course, we have Howard Phillip Lovecraft...:xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

oh yeah - Lovecraft :devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

While I like a lot of supernatural-tinged fiction, I don't really consider most of it "scary". I used to scare the be-jeebers out of myself by reading Poe by flashlight (after bedtime) as a kid. H.P. Lovecraft--also a classic. I can still give myself the willies by reading compilations of true stories of ghosts and the paranormal.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I like Stephen King...But his stories dont scare me

I have never heard of Lovecraft,I will have to look him up


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

halloweengirl said:


> I have never heard of Lovecraft,I will have to look him up


I would suggest doing so. Same with Poe.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

"The Skeleton Crew" Stephen King
"The Call of Cthulhu and Other Weird Stories" H.P. Lovecraft compilation.
"Inferno" Dante ...The Hollander's Translation
"1984" this book scares me the most although I'm not sure that it was meant to be a horror story.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

halloweengirl said:


> I have never heard of Lovecraft,I will have to look him up


  

Lovecraft might be a little hard to follow at first, but stick with it and you will find some good stuff there. His prose gets a little dry at times, but the overall tale is worth the effort.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Nobody else reads here?


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Im a Huge fan of Stephen King books, but alot of the movies sucked. I like Dean Koontz as well, never read Lovecraft.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Okay, okay! 

Lovecraft, Poe, and King are all great for eeriness, but if I want to actually give myself the shivers, I'll get on the internet and look up urban legends and ghost stories. If you're insistent upon having a sit-down with an actual book, Jan Harold Brunvand has written several great books on urban legends (The Baby Train, The Choking Doberman, etc.) that are worth checking out.

The Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark series by Alvin Schwartz is another favorite of mine, though they're meant for kids. It's the same principle as Brunvand's stuff--stories that have been passed along by word of mouth so long they've become folklore. The same author also wrote a book called In a Dark, Dark Room, which I adored so much as a child that I had to buy it for my collection as an adult.  I still read that one a lot when I need some Halloween spirit.


----------

